# drying up breastmilk



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I just lost my son and my milk came in yesterday. I took the post partum nurses advice and am wearing a super tight sports bra.

I look like Dolly Parton.

As much as I would love to pump milk for my toddler becase she was weaned FAR too soon for my liking. The pain of knowing that this was milk meant for HIM hurts so deep and depresses me so much I cannot, emotionally, pump this milk for DD. Which is a double edged sword to me.

I hated it when I dried up from DD.
I got uuber excited when I started leaking colestrum during my pregnancy. Even though we knew there was a high chance he wouldn't make it.
I had told myself I could pump it for DD because of all the benifits she'd get (ans with winter coming up it might prevent colds...)

But the truth is...

the thought of his milk going to anyone other than him DEVESTATES me.

As much as I know it will hurt me mentally and emotionally to dry up. It won't hurt me as much emotionally or mentally as sitting connected to the pump knowing he will never recieve any.

So please, any helpful tips to dry up would be appreciated.

I also hope mods, that it is ok I posted this hear as opposed to breastfeeding.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I've never tried it but have heard that cabbage leaves inside the bra will work. At least it might help with the swelling, having a nice cold cabbage leaf there.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I used cabbage leaves when I weaned DS. I'm not sure if it helped or not but I just stuck a cabbage leaf in my bra and changed it when it was wilted.

I also heard NOT to use a tight fitting bra. It should be snug but not tight or else you could get mastitis or a blocked milk duct. ??

I found this on kellymom:
To use dried sage (Salvia officinalis) for reducing milk supply, take 1/4 teaspoon of sage 3x per day for 1-3 days. You can mix the sage in vegetable juice (for example, V-8), but it won't mix well into other juices. You can also mix it into other foods. If you don't like the taste of sage, try putting it into a tiny piece of sandwich and swallowing it whole - peanut butter or something else a bit sticky seems to work best for holding the sage in place. Tear off the corner of the sandwich containing the sage (it should be a very small section) and swallow it without chewing (that's why you need a very small section).

To use sage tea for decreasing milk supply, infuse 1 tablespoon of dried sage in 1 cup of boiling water (or 20g dried sage in 50 ml boiling water). Steep for 5-15 minutes. Drink 1 cup, 2 - 6 times per day.

You can use a tincture of sage instead: 30-60 drops of tincture, 3-6 times a day.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

a few hits of sage in some chicken broth will go very yummy....

Sage + Chicken = good combo


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

I was going to suggest sage, as well. Ambrose, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.

When I lost my son I didn't do anything to help the milk dry up. I just sat on the couch shirtless and braless with a towel on my lap and let it drip and cried. It was awful and I am so sorry you are going through this.

I know what you mean about the milk being for him. I did not have another child at the time, so did not have to consider feeding another child with it. However, when I had ds2 (20 months later) I had oversupply and I always felt like I had so much milk because ds1 never had any.

Hugs to you.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I read your post and the memories I have of my milk coming in after mine came flooding back... I just had to respond.

I feel your pain and please know you are not alone.

I don't have any advice about how to make it go faster. I let mine dry up naturally because I needed the pain to start healing.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

I am so very sorry for your loss.









Here's a link to another thread about this that has good info in it:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=490965








Las


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am very sorry for you loss.







Eat lots of peppermint/drink peppermint tea and eat/drink lots of citrus stuff. Antihistamines and cold medications also dry up milk. That may help in addition to what others have said. Good luck drying up your milk. I wouldn't use a tight bra, I would be afraid of plugged ducts and mastitis.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

I am so sorry.
When my milk came in my midwife told me about the sports bras and cabbage leaves, and also told me not to face the water in the shower because any sort of stimulation would keep me producing.


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss Ambrose.

After my baby died (after 5 days of pumping like crazy to get it all going), I also only wanted it to stop, it was such a sad reminder that I did not have anyone to nurse. I juiced fresh parsley and drank it like crazy for a couple of days. It did not taste great but it really did the job.
As far as the pain I pumped to take away the painful engorgment, not to empty the breast, I used a friends handpump and would only pump 2-3 pulls then stop.
I also used cold ice packs which helped.

again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you for all the help. So far I've only been trying the cabbage. I keep forgetting to write DH a list and run to the store the the other stuff.

The cabbage seems to help where I place it. But I'm nervous about mastitis because today I noticed that I was really "hard" on the upper portion of my breasts where the cabbage wasn't and it was sore when I poked it. So now I have cabbage draped over most of my breasts and it's hanging out of my shirt...







DH says I look like I'm trying out to be a plant or something for a play. It's slightly humorus, but then when I start to SMELL the cabbage... not so much (I hate cabbage as a food) DH suggested a hot compress or a hot shower to help with the hardness if it may be the beginnings of mastitis but he is worried that it would stimulate them too much and just produce more- thus causing more clogging. What do you guys think?

Do I just need to drape myself in cabbage all over the chest area (I can feel the milk extending up into my ARMPITS just so you can get and idea of how big I am), or would a hot compress/shower help with the hardness and soreness? I plan on making a grocery list for DH as soon as I post this.

Also, my left nipple is itchy and sore so I'm worried about yeast infection there... I can't remember from DD, but can I push gentian violet on it or yogurt to conquer that? (I have both of those) And if I can do that, can I do that WITH cabbage on my breasts?

Gah... I feel so freaky talking about putting vegetables on my boobs.







:


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Have you been expressing any milk at all? I was told it was important to express (I just hand expressed, usually in the shower) just a little bit to relieve the engorgement, prevent plugged ducts, mastititis, etc. You don't want to get an infection.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egoldber* 
Have you been expressing any milk at all? I was told it was important to express (I just hand expressed, usually in the shower) just a little bit to relieve the engorgement, prevent plugged ducts, mastititis, etc. You don't want to get an infection.









No I haven't. The nurse told me to not have ANY stimulation as it would just continue the production. But I can see now why expressing some might help. It would really really suck to get and infection on top of all this emotional stuff already. I'm too scared to pump (due to emotions) maybe I'll try hand expressing in the shower later tonight....

thank you.


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I had been pumping every 2 hours for 8 weeks when Elora died and I didn't even want to look at that stupid pump after that... the night she died, I just went to bed crying, exhausted from being up all the night before with her and all that day... woke up hard as a rock & sopping wet. I massaged the knots & pumped enough to take the edge off for a couple of days... and the leaking and pain let up pretty fast considering my body was used to pumping so much.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

I tried to feed my milk to DD who was still nursing (kinda) at the time, but she wouldn't drink it. She adamently refused, and completely self-weaned some weeks later.

I used cabbage leaves and pumped "off the top" and stored it in my freezer. In a matter of days I had over 50oz, and I made breastmilk soap.
Some of my friends and people online told me they wanted to buy some, as a show of love and in memorium for my son. So, I sold off 30 bars for $10 a piece, and the money that was made went to help us move (we had no funeral expenses).

I'd never made soap before, but it was surprisingly easy.


----------



## jarynsmom06 (May 21, 2006)

I don't have any advice, but my heart breaks for you. I have never been through what you have and I pray I never have to. I watched the picture video and I can't stop crying. I just cannot imagine what you are going through. You are a strong mama and I pray that you will heal.


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

I am the same as pp no advice ,but what a beautiful montague.







Thank you for sharing it with all of us.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I agree with the cabbage leaves, I really hope that helps.


----------



## milliegirl (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't have anything else to suggest as I did exactly what you are doing when my milk came in after I lost my son. Can't remember how long it took, but do remember that it was extremely painful (both physically and emotionally).

Most of all, I wanted to let you know how incredibly sad and sorry I am and send you a huge virtual HUG























Lynn


----------



## napua (Feb 1, 2006)

I have no advice but I wanted to offer my sympathies. The pictures of your son are absolutely beautiful.


----------

